# Techniques in blowing snow.



## kueh (Dec 29, 2013)

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickster55 (Dec 11, 2017)

Wow! You need to:
A: Get a larger snowthrower or;
B. Get some drift cutters for that snowblower or;
C. Move to Florida!


----------



## 88-tek (Nov 5, 2017)

Ever feel like the one legged-man in a butt kicking contest much? :smiley-shocked029:

Uhh....yeah... you might want to invest in maybe a "slightly" larger machine? 

:snow48:


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

He needs a tracked Zaugg Bulldog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Looks like a kick asz little blower to me. Work it!


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Peppy little machine, isnt it? 

Seeing you pump the drive lever reminded me how much I love hydrostatic transmissions.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Good vid! The little train that could.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

kueh said:


> https://youtu.be/yhpUc65ULwY
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



That machine is getting it done, a pair of drift cutters might help.., a little!?:wink2:


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

When you are using your handle bars as drift cutters you know you have some snow. :grin:


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Machine is doing a fine job. Yes, drift cutters definitely would help. Might want to drop down your speed as well. That's a *lot* of snow to deal with. Good job.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Love the people saying get a bigger machine when these types of storms are (hopefully) once in a decade or so. Once you get one pass made the rest isn't that bad.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

deezlfan said:


> Looks like a kick asz little blower to me. Work it!


i agree. it's getting the job done . how often do get get snow like this all at one time?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Looks like a small hp machine because it's highly maneuverable and very light but it didn't miss a beat and no carb troubles! I'm impressed!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I like the vid except the fact that reverse wasn't used. the little engine is getting the job done maybe not as fast as a 10-13hp machine but it is getting the job done. I got my first snowblower right after a blizzard, it was a toro powerlite. it wasn't the fastest but it did the job. my neighbor laughed when I got it home but I had my property done plus three neighbors and did 80% of his property, he called the powerlite mighty mouse. plus you have to work with what you have


----------



## solsun (Dec 27, 2017)

Good work! Your machine got it done, that was a crazy amount of snow. Reminds me of what Chicago got a few years ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kueh (Dec 29, 2013)

Um, sorry. The video is not mine. I was in the mood for some snowblower p.o.r.n.

I watched a few videos and wonder....


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

kueh said:


> Um, sorry. The video is not mine. I was in the mood for some snowblower p.o.r.n.
> 
> I watched a few videos and wonder....


 well I'm on the newer computer so the last couple days I've been watching some SBP and I even saved some in my favorites :grin:


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I think that machine did a **** good job. It even as a nice sound to it, but I play all my videos through my home theatre system with my Bose. 

I would have just cleared this storm with 2 clearings. Yes you have to go out 2 times to clear, but so what. That second time would have been that much easier and you might even be able to go a little faster. The first clearing you would not have to be so fussy with it and just move the bulk of the snow out of the way. 

A real good point of someone mentioning how many times do you really need a BIG machine to clear with how many BIG storms do you get like that?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Kielbasa said:


> I think that machine did a **** good job. It even as a nice sound to it, but I play all my videos through my home theatre system with my Bose.
> 
> I would have just cleared this storm with 2 clearings. Yes you have to go out 2 times to clear, but so what. That second time would have been that much easier and you might even be able to go a little faster. The first clearing you would not have to be so fussy with it and just move the bulk of the snow out of the way.
> 
> A real good point of someone mentioning how many times do you really need a BIG machine to clear with how many BIG storms do you get like that?


 well super -K about how often do you need a big snowblower all I can say is in all the time I had the toro 826 it got used twice, same with the powershift 824. when I open the garage I grab one of the 521's or the 2450 and yes I would have gone out twice to clean up that storm


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Blower I use most is 6 hp. It does the job.


----------



## cr4west (Jan 10, 2017)

Definitely time for drift cutter blade(s). In a pinch a 20" piece of 1'x1/4" bar stock and two bolts through the housing side works. Really not a new idea, We had them on our John Deere Model 726 about 47 years ago. A must have for lake effect snow.


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

I have a good size driveway. I used to have a 28 inch craftsman and it was just fine most of the time. We really get dumped on and this one time It was just too much for the machine and ended up horsing the machine physically, yes that;s my fault! And ended up really hurting my back again. Bulging disc history. 
That's how I ended up with the short lived Simplicity 32 inch and ultimately my new Honda 1332 ATD. The big machines just chew thru the stuff and I can use them one handed once everything is percolating. The expense of these machines for me is well worth avoiding further injury. I would like a smaller little blower for those really small storms or maybe a 60's Wheelhorse with a blade.


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

*Anybody able to identify what machine that was? *Just goes to show that a well tuned small horsepower machine can do the work.


----------



## Money_man (Feb 16, 2015)

We used a 254cc ariens deluxe 24" with 5ft high drifts no problem.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

It still gets me how so many think they “need” all this high HP.... If you look at the old school machines they were all lower HP and still did the job, yes more power helps but is it really needed to get the job done, I don’t think so.


----------



## Money_man (Feb 16, 2015)

Saw a 20" ariens units today with s 233cc engine. They're believing the power hype too


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

Money_man said:


> Saw a 20" ariens units today with s 233cc engine. They're believing the power hype too


Maybe they need the machine tuned up.


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

Seeing is believing.



kueh said:


> https://youtu.be/yhpUc65ULwY
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

Reminds me of the storm we had in March 2017. My 11 HP 31" Craftsman got a lot of work to do that day. The one in the video may be lower HP, but has more throwing power than mine. Nice.


----------

